# Only 5% of Stanford University graduates figured it out!



## Doc

Only 5% of Stanford University graduates figured it out! 
Can you answer all seven of the following questions with the same word?
1. The word has seven letters.... 
2. Preceded God... 
3. Greater than God... 
4. More Evil than the devil... 
5. All poor people have it... 
6. Wealthy people need it.... 
7. If you eat it, you will die.


----------



## rlk

Are we supposed to shout out our answers?  

I'll put my answer below.  Bob


----------



## Ironman

I got nothing.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ironman said:


> I got nothing.



I got the same as him!!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Add my name to the list of those that say NOTHING!  There is nothing greater then God.


----------



## MrLiberty

what they said.....


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Finally got it!!


----------



## FrancSevin

I also come up with "nothing"


----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


> I got nothing.





EastTexFrank said:


> I got the same as him!!!!





TiredRetired said:


> Add my name to the list of those that say NOTHING!  There is nothing greater then God.





MrLiberty said:


> what they said.....





OhioTC18 said:


> Finally got it!!





FrancSevin said:


> I also come up with "nothing"


And I came to the same conclusion as all the rest of you!


----------

